# Passenger Compartment Air Filter



## macfam (Mar 18, 2019)

I have a 2019 Chevy Cruze TD 9 speed automatic and I would like to know where the passenger compartment air filter is located.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Wtf Chevy


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Wtf Chevy <snip video>


This video makes it clear why the dealer wants over a 100 bucks to replace the cabin air filter  

Doug

.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yet it is super simple on Gen 1 to change out that same filter.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

macfam said:


> I have a 2019 Chevy Cruze TD 9 speed automatic and I would like to know where the passenger compartment air filter is located.


It is a complete bee-eye-itch to change it. I did it and despite nothing being broken our out of place, there is a trim piece on the right side of the dashboard that doesn't seem to completely snap back together.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Makes me miss my Hyundai. 

That was only a 5 second job. 
Swing glovebox down. Open cabin door.


----------

